# Rattle snakes what to do



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Quite often I hike dogs up around the mountains/hills. Haven't yet to encounter a rattle snake. Some of the dogs do have prey drive and if a rattle snake appears I imagine the dogs will face consequences. The rattle snake can bite a dog if I am far from town idk if I would make it. Worse case scenario if I don't have the muscle to carry the dog the whole way dog could die. I think I'm sure for me what to do not a dog.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there an emergency anti venom kit you can get from your vet or a website?


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

look into taking your dog to a rattlesnake avoidance class also there's a rattlesnake vaccine


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dont walk any dog unless you have full control over them.

Realize you may be more likely to get bit than the dog, as the dog may just put the snake on the defensive.

If I lived out west I would ensure any dog I took out in the woods had Rattlesnake avoidance training.

Take a good class in K9 first aid and see if you can get (and be trained how to use) injectable dexamethasone and injectable bendadryl as they can both save time and a life.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

I would learn snake bite first aid for you and your dog. and also carry a small snake bite kit. my dog Teana just saw her 1st snake 3 days ago.i put her in a sit.stay and enforced the ''don't touch''. she watched as I moved the snake off the roadside and into the forest. alls well that ends well.
have a fun and safe hiking season!!!!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

At least your snakes rattle......ours just bite......


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

sparra said:


> At least your snakes rattle......ours just bite......


And as bad as rattle snakes are, your variety of snakes, jelly fish, spiders, and I think even some ants are far more dangerous. I'll keep my bears, cougars, and occasional angry moose please! Lol


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

They have rattlesnake avoidance classes out here (NV).


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Dont walk any dog unless you have full control over them.
> 
> Realize you may be more likely to get bit than the dog, as the dog may just put the snake on the defensive.
> 
> ...


What if I'm bit and alone in the woods with a dog?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Lobobear44 said:


> What if I'm bit and alone in the woods with a dog?


A lil bit out of luck, just as being struck by lightning. The dog OTOH can be trained not to approach snakes.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Lobobear44 said:


> What if I'm bit and alone in the woods with a dog?



Honestly, lay down, call on your cell for help. Stay calm. If no service, walk out, very slowly and calmly. And call as soon as you have service. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

If you are bit then the first thing you need to do is remain calm. Then call for help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

prevention 
avoidance 
be aware of your surroundings at all times
snakes would rather avoid you if at all possible
wear tall boots and long pants 
and if it does happen remain calm and get help
with dogs carry benadryl and immediately give them appropriate dose


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You'll have time to get pup out and to vet.. but don't delay.

We think this was a moccasin or copperhead.. rattlesnake might have been better.

Jack survived!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad Jack made it.

copperhead venom isn't very strong. Cottonmouth or moccasin 'though is another story. I heard stories about one of these (don't remember CM or Moc) actually chasing someone across a field! 
I don't mind snakes but I do not look forward to getting bit.
My story about snakes and the south -
One rainy spring evening I was out at the training field with my pup. I was letting her run as we got ready to leave, tossing sticks for her to chase and so on. She was heading for the club house, I reached down to pick up her lead - the "stick" to the left of my hand was a snake - and immediately to the left was the tail of another snake... I've never had a feeling quite like that - like an electric pulse across my shoulders. We left the field. Fortunately they were copperheads, they weren't shedding so they weren't agressive or cranky.

I've lived in Eastern Washington, Western Montana, Colorado Mountains, Southwest Wyoming and Central Oregon. I trail ride a lot. I have seen one rattlesnake in 18 years that wasn't in a preserve. Lots of bullsnakes in Wyoming where I rode. Just the one rattlesnake - cruising along but shaking his rattles as he went... I did not know they did that. Since I had an innocent dog with me that might have been curious, the horse and I turned around, rode back past the snake and turned the dog with us.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Carry a handgun with buckshot.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The safest thing is to always have an emergency plan and best not to go out alone. And never go out unless someone knows where you are. The reality is the risk is pretty low if you use some common sense in snake country. There are times of year here where I wear snake gaiters here.

The reality is the average snake bike is some drunk trying to pick up the snake. Very few savvy hikers and hunters get bit. Know you snakes and what to do if one bites you. 

You have different snakes out there than we do. Mainly we have copperheads and timber rattlers in this part of the state and cottonmouths and coral snakes to the SE. Copperheads and Cottonmouths are not nearly as dangerous as the rattlesnakes. The coral snakes don't have big fangs and are not likely to penetrate much.

We did refuse to go back on one cadaver search because of all the timber rattlers in that very very remote area (very bad access for any emergency services), but usually you don't see that many. We were once chased by a cottonmouth in the woods and we killed it..as it was so persistent and others were going to be behind us. The older ones are probably older because they have more sense and just stand their ground. (it is an imposing sight! A coiled fat cottonmouth and that white mouth). Several dogs on the team have been bitten by copperheads and it has not been too bad.


----------

